# cat scared of kitten



## CSM

My 2 year old cat is scared of our 10 week old kitten. We have only had her for over a week. She is desperate to play with him. He just hisses, growls and leaves. He avoids her also. She runs up to him but we always pick her up as we dont know what he would do to her. Any ideas why he seems scared of her?


----------



## 912142

I don't really have experience with cats but I had the same problem when introducing my new pup to the other Danes - I'm sure if you give it time it will all work out - it did with the dogs. 

Dexter was growling at the pup for the first three days then he gave in and they are the best of friends. Denver sits on Dexters back biting his neck and puppy teeth are pretty sharp!

Maybe someone will come along who has experience with cats and give you more substantial advice.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom

CSM said:


> My 2 year old cat is scared of our 10 week old kitten. We have only had her for over a week. She is desperate to play with him. He just hisses, growls and leaves. He avoids her also. She runs up to him but we always pick her up as we dont know what he would do to her. Any ideas why he seems scared of her?


Well, have you introduced them properly or did you just bring the new kitten into the home and \plonk' him in there for a better word?

if so, thats the wrong way to go about it. You need to introduce the kitten to his new home, in one secure room, especially as your cat is not taking to him. The kitten has completely invaded his territory, he is confused and probably a bit scared with the hissing and aggressive behaviour.

You need to allow them to have smell contact first, to get used to each other without having any visual or physical contact. You can then crack the door between the rest of the house and the kitten room, so they can see each other, but not have physical contact. You can then feed near the door so that the new kitten is associated with food and nice things for your older cat.

When they can see each other through the door with no hissing or growling, only then should you allow them to have physical contact.


----------



## buffie

As GWM says intro's should be done slowly and at your existing cats pace.I have attached a link to a guide to introducing new kittens/cats to existing animals,it may be useful.Living Together - Introducing a New Cat


----------



## ever expanding

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Well, have you introduced them properly or did you just bring the new kitten into the home and \plonk' him in there for a better word?
> 
> if so, thats the wrong way to go about it. You need to introduce the kitten to his new home, in one secure room, especially as your cat is not taking to him. The kitten has completely invaded his territory, he is confused and probably a bit scared with the hissing and aggressive behaviour.
> 
> You need to allow them to have smell contact first, to get used to each other without having any visual or physical contact. You can then crack the door between the rest of the house and the kitten room, so they can see each other, but not have physical contact. You can then feed near the door so that the new kitten is associated with food and nice things for your older cat.
> i
> 
> When they can see each other through the door with no hissing or growling, only then should you allow them to have physical contact.


 agree with all above we did the same with ours my sister did the same with hers too once they get used to smells you can introduce them very gradually but please be very careful with there feeding i would keep them totally seperate or if you have to feed in the same room supervise very closely.They will soon get used to each other but its early days


----------



## CSM

The intro wasn't well. Basically took her in let him sniff her in cat carrier, let her out and he left. He's an outdoors cat so he comes in to sleep an eat. He was in this morning and lay there for 5 mins starting are hissing. This is an improvement. Usually he hisses and leaves. I know it takes time, just want to make sure it's all sort of normal. She kept separate from him at night and when we are not home.


----------



## buffie

CSM said:


> The intro wasn't well. Basically took her in let him sniff her in cat carrier, let her out and he left. He's an outdoors cat so he comes in to sleep an eat. He was in this morning and lay there for 5 mins starting are hissing. This is an improvement. Usually he hisses and leaves. I know it takes time, just want to make sure it's all sort of normal. She kept separate from him at night and when we are not home.


This may be "normal" but it is not what should happen.Your poor cat is unhappy and probably feels pushed out of his own home.It is not to late to start proper intro's but you have to go slowly and give your boy back his territory and then start slowly to re introduce the kitten.Your kitten needs to be given her own room,and your cat encouraged to feel happy again before you start to reintroduce them.One day he may go out and not return if he feels pushed out.


----------



## jenfunfur

totally agree with Buffie, we've spent 7 weeks introducing the cat & kitten. It was well worth is, except for a few dominance displays at the first supervised 'playtime' we've not had any problems with the two boys. 10 days into almost full time contact & they are playing together happily, grooming,sharing food/treats. These things must be done slowly we used the advice by Margaret Schill that i found by google search ( i can't remember web address)


----------



## lechatnoir83

I think most people forget that animals all have their own personalities just like we do, just because you put 2 people in a room together it doesn't mean that they will hit it off instantly - same goes for cats, rabbits, dogs... it just depends on the individual. 

It's like someone suddenly appearing at your door and saying "HEY! I'm your new lodger" with no say from you. 

The other posters have given some great advice so take it and spoil the older cat a bit, let him have some time with you that's just his (without the new kitten around), a favourite treat etc. It won't fix things right away but might make him feel a bit more secure! 

Good luck


----------



## CSM

thanks everyone  she has her own room. she is set up in our bedroom and is only allowed in the living room when someone is home. Sooty is hardly ever in so when he does appear we make a fuss of him or i nip up to ma mums and give him cuddles. He goes to my mums alot as shes my neighbour. i know its going to take time.


----------

